# Working OB hive



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

I don't know why there would be a problem. Sounds like a good idea, hope everything works out. Post some pics when it's finished!


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Anyone have an idea for max length of hose for entrance. I will need to go about 3 1/2 feet to extend it past the entry door of the office.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

The hose length should be OK. It's the only opening they have to come and go so they'll use it just fine. Make it a clear hose, so you can see them come and go and see if there is any clogs or problems over time.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Clear is a good idea i will try that. Thanks


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

rtoney
Let me know when it is finished. I would like to see it.
Jim


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Here's what's in my office. Keep easy to work in mind when you're making it. http://s196.photobucket.com/user/Dr...3&page=1&_suid=136682840494105001613528626094 Mine is going into my 3rd or 4th year. I absolutely love it though you need to stay on top of it (i.e. be prepaired to work it) as it's size makes it more prone to swarming.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

I had seen your OB some time ago, mine may not be that fancy but it is based on your design.


----------



## Grizz270 (May 2, 2013)

If the entrance is at the top will the house bees have problems removing dead bees? I researched OB hives some time ago and one I saw had this problem. Well the entrance was at the bottom but a pvc pipe went up, they just put a box container at the bottom and empty the dead bees from time to time.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>If the entrance is at the top will the house bees have problems removing dead bees?

In my experience an underpopulated hive will have problems no matter where the entrance is. A well populated hive will no problems no matter where the entrance is. Over winter they always accumulate.


----------

